# best way to brace for impact?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

so if u are attempting a big air and shit hits the fan mid air what's the best position to prepare yourself for the fall? cover your head and protect your head/neck? or wave your arms around trying to re-gain some balance? thanks.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 on the trying to relax. Ragdolling is key. I was doing a drop last sunday on some rediculously steep backcountry and I didnt account for how much my poles stuck up out of my pack and they snagged a branch as I was leaving the ground. I basically got to see the ground coming from 10' away upside down but I just let myself go with the flow until I eventually could regain control of my slide and stop. Then after a quick check for major body parts I realized I was perfectly fine.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> +1 on the trying to relax. Ragdolling is key. I was doing a drop


You can drop me like a rag doll! 



Haha but I agree. Seems like when people try to catch themselves they end up breaking something.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

e du norsk eller?


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

another thing id like to add is, do not try to use youre arms to take off some of the impact, if u land with ur arm behind youre back on a decent kicker u might be unlucky and break ur wrist or arm, broke my right wrist doing this once, iv concussed my left wrist too once or twice falling off rails and boxes and having my arms behind my back. guess iv learned my lesson. if i go off a jump and for instance catch an edge so i lose control, i just keep my arms controled and just relax my body as the guys over advised. if i notice i may be able to come around and land it i just twist a bit to try get in the right direction but if its hopeless i just relax keep my arms in control and try not to land on my neck. 
hope it helps


----------



## AndySRT (Feb 6, 2010)

I always try to put my chin to my chest along with relaxing if i have enough time to think about it. that may just be me i think it protects the neck depending on the crash.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

keep your arms tucked and try not to tense up too much and if you can try to roll and slide instead of "SPLAT"


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

+1 on relaxing

I lost control mid air just speed checking a jump and if I hadn't relaxed my overshooting the landing would have left me with more than some sore muscles.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Just dont let the shit hit the fan, then you never have to worry about bracing for impact


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Ezkimo said:


> Just dont let the shit hit the fan, then you never have to worry about bracing for impact


but that's like saying never wear a seatbelt just don't get into a car accident LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

to support with the ragdolling theory: getting the wind knocked out of u is way better than pulling, tearing, or breaking something


----------



## laviers13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have found it best to keep some balance in the air whether its waving your arms or etc. I dont recommend anything with your head besides trying to keep it level (leaning forward means if u land on your back your head goes farther, same reasoning for leaning your head back except forward). Also stay loose, and try and prevent landing weird (ex twisting). Ragdolling really is the best method, it may hurt but its better than trying to prevent the fall and breaking something.

also properly worn equipment also greatly reduces risk of hurting yourself but this goes without saying. (ex keeping your boots somewhat tight but still comfortable so you don't twist your ankles.)

another thing is impact gear but its hard to find something worthwhile thats still comfortable.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

if you can, try to land on your feet with your knees bent and relaxed. This will absorb most of the impact with the strongest part of you. hopefully you will roll and slide it out. 

like other's said don't resist the impact. ever swing a log against a tree and break it? the same log won't break if you just throw it at the tree with the same force. 

I've been through a number of horrific mountain bike and longboard crashes. I attribute walking away (well limping away in the case of one mountain bike crash) to the fact that i hit the ground loose and just rolled it out.

this is going to sound kind of weird, but let out a big yell or grunt as you land. You probably won't have an issue with that, but that kind of forced exhale lets your body compress and gives you presence of mind in knowing when the impact is coming.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Pray. Even if there is no God.


----------

